# Need Resto



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a A-F #283 Pacific that's gonna need some TLC. Who here knows of an real good mech/restorer on these engine or A-F in general? Just needs usual parts and repair.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyco, most of us S-scalers tend to do the work ourselves instead of shipping them off to strangers. Stillakid is the first one who comes to mind, and I can verify his paintwork is exceptional. T-Man works miracles on the electrical and mechanical side of things. If you can provide some details about the work needed, you'll probably get better suggestions.

Sincerely,


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Tyco: I've been doing repairs for about 25 yrs. I'm a TCA member since 1993, I have any part your engine may need in stock, from smoke units and rivets to armatures and fields.. I service about 40 engines a year for customers plus my own that I sell at train meets..Only electrical and mechanical work.. (no paint work) I'll be leaving for the TCA train meet in York, Penna. on Mon. and won't be back till Sat. If you so choose to, you can mail me direct at [email protected] Thanks............


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Needs e-unit rebuild, the traction rings/white rim put back on the rear most driver, smoke unit tune-up , tender truck repair, and mostly reassembly. Also do need new brushes/springs. I'm more familiar with HO.


----------



## afnut (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Tyco Man, I know of a very good AF repairman. His website is www.goldinhands.com He has done a lot of my collection. A good guy!


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Tyco: All the issues you have listed are not a problem.. Mostly basic stuff, not sure what the tender truck repair is but I'm sure it can be fixed... Let me know what you want to do..


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, thanks for the kind words! I'll do it if for free if there's no rush. I'm in the middle of restoring 2 O-scale, 3/16, tin plate cars. Picked up a 494 & 495, cosmetically, in bad shape. Down to bare metal on the first one and just starting the 2nd one. Since they're 3/16, I'm thinking of putting S trucks on them and running them with my restored, early model, 302AC.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Needs e-unit rebuild, the traction rings/white rim put back on the rear most driver, smoke unit tune-up , tender truck repair, and mostly reassembly. Also do need new brushes/springs. I'm more familiar with HO.


All simple repairs, parts are available. I have 3 283's that I have done over, but I've never taken apart/rebuilt the newer smoke units, only the older style. I can do the e-unit rebuild for the cost of the parts. I don't have the quartering tool necessary for the reassembly of the drivers.


----------

